# المفاجأه.. دروس MS Project فيديو عربي



## kingsize (20 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321.html​:12::77::12:​ 
*الى كل الزملاء المهندسين العرب*
*أثناء مروري على أحد المنتديات الهندسية الشقيقة وجدت هذه المجموعة من الدروس باللغة العربية فيديو ( صوت وصورة ) في شرح برنامج MS Project 2003*
*أتمنى للجميع الأستفادة ونسألكم الدعاء*
*مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية*


----------



## kingsize (20 أبريل 2007)

*المفاجأه....... قنبلة من العيار الثقيل ( أرجو من المشرف م / أبو صالح تثبيتها )*

اليكم الروابط
http://www.badongo.com/file/2669746

http://www.badongo.com/file/2696340

http://www.badongo.com/file/2713516

http://www.badongo.com/file/2713894

*مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية*


----------



## kingsize (20 أبريل 2007)

*المفاجأه....... قنبلة من العيار الثقيل ( أرجو من المشرف م / أبو صالح تثبيتها )*

:31:المجموعة عبارة عن 39 درس شرح باللغة العربية فيديو صوت وصورة 
الأهم من ذلك كله يا أخواني_ نسألكم الدعاء_
*مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية*


----------



## bigbossss (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ المهندس مصطفى علام

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل .. والموضوع المهم الذي يحتاجه كل مدير مشاريع

فقط انوه ان الروابط لا تعمل " File is not fund" الرجاء التأكد من تحميل الملفات وان شاء الله سوف يتم التثبيت بعد ذلك
كما احبذ ان تنوه الى المصدر الذي نقلت منه هذه الملفات لحفظ حقوق المنتديات الاخرى

وشكرا


----------



## kingsize (20 أبريل 2007)

*فيديو تعليم MS Project 2003*

الأخ المهندس / أبو صالح
بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر لك المداخله والأهتمام بتثبيت الموضوع عسى الجميع يستفيدون
أما الموضوع فهو للأمانة وكما ذكرت سلفا" منقول من منتدى الهندسة. نت الرائع ايضا" وأعتقد أن الكثيرين من الزملاء مشتركون فيه
وأود ان اشير الى أنني قمت بتحميل ال 39 درس كاملا وبدون مشاكل في التحميل
وأود ان اشيرأيضا الى أنه اذا لم تشاهد الصورة للشرح ببرامج الميديا العادي ه فأرجو ان تقومون بتحميل برنامج V L C media player
وهو موجود على النت بسهولة
وأخيرا لاتنسونا في الدعاء بظهر الغيب

_*اللهم لك الحمد ملء السماوات والأرض*_
_*وملء ماشئت من خلق بعد*_

مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية


----------



## MOHAMMAD SAED AHMA (22 أبريل 2007)

thanks but the link no 1 didn't work please check it a gain


----------



## kingsize (22 أبريل 2007)

MOHAMMAD SAED AHMA قال:


> thanks but the link no 1 didn't work please check it a gain


 

الأخ المهندس / محمد سيد
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اذا لم يعمل معك الرابط الأول فعليك بالتالي :
ظلل الرابط بالفأرة ثم خذه copy وبعد ذلك paste في مكان ال address location bar
وتأكد انه سيعمل بأذن الله تعالى 
( قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ) - البقرة 32
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية


----------



## m_a_abbas (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 أبريل 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 أبريل 2007)

شاكرين و مقدرين


----------



## nasermd77 (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ياطيب


----------



## mohsen elsayed (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا م/ مصطفى علام و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مييرا (1 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم *
*جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الجنة *
*كنت محتاجة لهذا الموضوع جداااااااااا*​


----------



## kingsize (1 مايو 2007)

الأخت الفاضلة م / مييرا
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
اذا لم يعمل معك الرابط فعليك بالتالي :
ظلل الرابط بالفأرة ثم خذه copy وبعد ذلك paste في مكان ال address location bar
وتأكدي انه سيعمل بأذن الله تعالى 
( قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ) - البقرة 32
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية

ملحوظة : توجد دروس فيديو ايضا بالعربي لبرنامج البريمافيرا على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=413546#post413546



​


----------



## kingsize (1 مايو 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل الزملاء
لاشكر على واجب وأرجوكم فقط الدعاء والدعاء فقط بظهر الغيب
( اللهم افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين ) صدق الله العظيم
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية


----------



## هزار السلام (3 مايو 2007)

الموضوع هام بالنسبة للمهندس . مع الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## magdinooo (5 مايو 2007)

ممكن user name & password


----------



## ابو حمزة الفلسطيني (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس 
و بالفعل قنبلة والحقيقة تعبت وأنا أبحث عمن يفجرها و مشكوووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس / مصطفى علام تم التحميل والبرنامح لايعمل علي الميديا بلير ولا الريال بلير. أرجو منكم والاخوة الاعضاء رابط لبرنامج التشغيل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedhassaan2003 (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس الصورة مش بتشتغل علي الميديا بلير وحملت كودكس وبرضه مافيش فايده
أرجو المساعدة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منار الشناوى (11 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور على المجهود وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## kazem (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## remaa111 (15 مايو 2007)

الله يسر أمرك وينور دربك


----------



## Apprentice_1 (17 مايو 2007)

حياك الله وبياك يا ياشمهندس مصطفي وجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواك ......اللهم آمين
في البدايه أشكرك بشده علي أهتمامك لنقل الخير لاخوانك والله عز وجل أسأل ان يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء
ولكن ممكن طلب صغير
عاوز رابط عليه برنامج VLC media player علشان انا ملقتهوش علي كثير من المواقع المهتمه ببرامج الكمبيوتر
ولما وجدته كان لازم أدفع بالفيسا كارد وطبعا انت عارف البير وغطاه......
مره أخري جزاك الله خيرا
وفي أنتظار ردك


----------



## ibrahim albitar (20 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 مايو 2007)

من السعودية الى عناية الأخ المهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية تشكر على ماقدمته من فائدة عامة للجميع


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (22 مايو 2007)

المهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية بارك الله بكم


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (22 مايو 2007)

حاولت فتح الموقع ولكن ظهرت رسالة العنوان خطأ.........أسعفونــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## الحصان الجامح (22 مايو 2007)

فى مركز فى التحرير يقوم بشرح برامج هندسية كتيرة منها البريمافيرا و المركز ده بجانب مجمع التحرير فى الدور الثانى بمسجد عمر مكرم نسيت اقول ان المركز سعر مناسب جدا جدا قديكون بدون ثمن


----------



## king_of_flame (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

لايعمل اي رابط من ورابط دروس MS project يرجى ارسال اي شي يتعلق بتعليم البرنامج لاني بحاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## kingsize (4 يونيو 2007)

*[FONT=&quot]الأخوة والأخوات الزملاء والزميلات الأفاضل :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد ، أشكر لكم جزيلا مداخلاتكم وكلمات الدعاء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأرجو منكم فقط أن تكون بظهر الغيب لي ولوالدي ولأبني بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أمتنا الراشدة ......... آمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويا أخواني أعتذر عن تأخري بالرد عليكم ولكني والله مسافر خارج الوطن لأداء العمرة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأعدكم أنني عند عودتي بأذن رب العالمين سوف أقوم بتحميل الدروس كمجموعات منفصلة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بدلا من الروابط التي لاتعمل ولا أعلم حقيقة سر عدم عملها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المهم إخواني أن أي برنامج فيديو لاتشاهدون صورته أو لاتسمعون صوته فذلك أمر بسيط جدا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فقط قم بتحميل برنامج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]VLC media player [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من أي مركز تحميل ، فقط ابدأ بالبحث عنه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بأي برنامج بحث معروف وليكن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Google [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مثلا" ومن ثم قم بتحميله وان شاء الله سيعمل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والبرنامج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]VLC [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو والله مجانا على النت بدون أي مصاريف أو بطاقات ائتمان أو خلافه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أرجو منكم الدعاء فقط بظهر الغيب لي ولجميع المسلمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أحبكم جميعا" في الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مهندس مصطفى علي علام – مصر العربية[/FONT]*


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود السخي


----------



## هيثم نور الدين (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و رزقك حفظ كتابه


----------



## تيسير ابراهيم ابور (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وتقبل الله طاعتكم


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم و ارجو توفير الشروحات للنسخة الاحدث


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## ABUTHABIT (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## farid2006 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي مصطفي


----------



## قلب الأحبة (18 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع والبرنامج 
وشكرا للأخ المشرف على تثبيت الموضوع 
ووفق الله الجميع 
جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مصطفى 

الرابط رقم (3) لم اتمكن من تنزيله ، لماذا افيدوووووووني ؟


----------



## جلال غني حسن (18 يونيو 2007)

:81: جزاك الله خير و زادك من علمه و ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل إفادتي بالتالي : لدى مشروع مدرسة يراد إنشاؤها و تشطيبها بالكامل و قد طلبت جهة الاشراف عمل جدول زمني لهذا المشروع الذي مدته سنة فقط فالرجاء مساعتي بالشرح و الصورة إذا أمكن و لكم جزيل الشكر / اخوكم جلال


----------



## قلب الأحبة (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المفجأة القيمة 
بارك الله عليك وجزاك الله كل خير 
وعمرة مقبولة إن شاء الله 
وحفظك الله لواديك وحفظهما لك 
وجعل ابنك قرة عين لك
شكرا 
شكرا 
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (18 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
توجد مشكلة 
الرابط (3) لا يعمل نهائيا 
ارجو الإفادة 
وجزاكم الله كل خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي ...
على فكرة الروابط جميعها تعمل جيدا وهذا بتاريخ اليوم .


----------



## hamsa970959 (30 يونيو 2007)

أسال الله العطيم ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (1 يوليو 2007)

*دروس MS Project*

* إلى
 المهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية

أأسف على إزعاج الدائم ولكن المشكلة الان أنه بعد تحميل الملف وفتحه تظهر هذه الرسالة
C:\Documents and Settings\family\Desktop\MS_Project(21-30).rar: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged


ارجو الافادة

وجزاكم الله كل خير 

وشكرا على المتابعة 



*


----------



## النافذة (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .... بارك الله فيك... ارجو ارسال كيفية تنزيل البرنامج والخطوات الواجب اتباعها ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## الرسام888 (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الأمين (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ولكن الروابط محجوبة في السعوديه


----------



## hih2 (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك اخي الكريم
الرابط للملفات من 21-30 سليم ولكن حجم الملف بعد تحميله هو صفر ( 0 ) مما ينتج عنه الخطأ المذكور سابقا في الرد رقم 49 


فيرجى اعادة رفع الملف و تعديل الرابط 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Johney (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخ مصطفى شكرا, ولكني لم استطع من تحميل الملفات الرجاء الافاده لاني بحاجه لهكذا ملفات ... شكرا للمساعده


----------



## مسعود العوامي (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اعمل على مشروع لنيل درجة الماجستير في ادارة العمليات الصناعيه والمشروع يتحدث على تطوير المصافي وتقليل التكلفه للانتاج وتقليل الخسائر the waste ارجوالمساعده من خلال تحسين عمليات التشغيل في المصافي لرفع الربحيه
IMPROVEMENT OF PROCESS OPERATING OF REFINERY


----------



## أشرف منوفى منوفى (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا با شمهندس / مصطفى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكراا مهندس مصطفى


----------



## mido345 (12 أغسطس 2007)

وهذه صوره توضح انتظار التحميل





وهذه صوره عند تشغيل الفيديو


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا اخى الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مهم (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Adn (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو تهانى (23 أغسطس 2007)

لك كل الود والاحنرام , وثوابك مثبت ان شاء الله


----------



## foxx_707 (27 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط يعمل ولكن الملفات غير متاحة على هذا الرابط ما عدا الملفات الاخيرة (31-39) نرجو من المهندس مصطفى ملاحظة ذلك وارسال حل لهذا الموضوع


----------



## alwanat (27 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا 

الرابط الاخير هو الوحيد المتاح ........ انتهاء صلاحية باقي الروابط الرجاء الرفع من جديد وشكرا


----------



## الكشاف (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يبدو أن مدة التحميل قد انتهت فهل من موقع ىخر ننزل منه هذه الدروس


----------



## Adn (5 سبتمبر 2007)

العزيز kingsize

 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك انه نعم المولى ونعم المجيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عزيز شرقاوي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مصطفي و جعل كل ده في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## mido345 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله اخي عنا خيراوبارك الله فيك 

ارجو وضع لنك لتحميل البرنامج ايضا او وضع موفع استطيع تحميل البرنامج منه

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز بارك الله بيك ارجو اعادة تحميل الدروس بارك الله بيك


----------



## NAK (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## سامي محمد رجب (22 سبتمبر 2007)

:33: :5: :1:


kingsize قال:


> :12::77::12:​
> 
> 
> *الى كل الزملاء المهندسين العرب*
> ...


----------



## احمد1970 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-hym (5 أكتوبر 2007)

هل من الممكن الحصول على رابط لتحميل البرنامج؟


----------



## ايلي توما (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ مصطفى علام شكرا على المجهود الكبير ولكن اود سؤالك عن برامج 2007 Ms project فيديو


----------



## طه العربي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## a_l_y (17 أكتوبر 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yakoutagmy2000 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششكككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## عمر محمد كمال (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

والله موضوع رائع


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (9 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا الموضوع رائع وشيق .... ولكن لم نستطع الحصول على الملفات بعد ...:86:


----------



## وداد خضير حسن (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع البرامفير كثير رائع ومهم ولكن اين ملفاته


----------



## أبو أسامة خالد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ / Kingsize
لم نستطيع فتح الملف على مايبدو فأن الموقع مقفول في السعودية
عليه أرجو إرسال الملف على البريد التالي
abamna*************
مع خالص الشكر

أبوأسامة خالد


----------



## el_shawadify (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mhhalim_eng (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً و بجد فعلاً عمل رائع


----------



## سلام عبد الزهرة (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس مصطفى علام 
شكرا لك على هذة الروابط حول الms Project


----------



## التلميذ النجيب (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخي الكريم على المجهود

رابط الجزء الأول لا يعمل ؟

أرجو التحديث


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M-agadiri (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abukaleed (27 نوفمبر 2007)

احسن الله اليك
:1:


----------



## abukaleed (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك خير ويبارك فيك


----------



## ابوشـــايق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليكم جميعا

هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الذي ينطبق عليه قوله تعالى "وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى"

استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع
فالشكر الجزيل لكاتبه واسأل الله ان يجزيه خير الجزاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

:55: امل وضع الموضوع على رابط اخر حتى يمكن ان يعمل فى السعودية
انا حاولت التحميل لاهمية الموضوع عندى بس للاسف لم يعمل لحجب الرابط


----------



## magnoooo (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك يارب امين


----------



## دايفنج شادو (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك وكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى كل خير لكن فيه مشكلة كبيرة عند المقيمين بالسعوديه فهذا الموقع بالاضافة الى مواقع مثل الميجاأبلوود وألأب لود جميعها مقفووووووووووووووولة في الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعوديه لذا برجاء وضع رابط خاص للموضوع خاصةً واني كنت بأبحث عنه منذ زمن وجزاكم الله كل خير وهذا هو بريدي الخاص في حالة إيجادكم حل لهذه المشكلة
Daivingshadow***********


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الي المهندس / مصطفى 

جزاك الله خيرا وسجل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hasona8040 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخى على ااموضوع الرائع وثانيا على الامانة




http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/887/7164an3.gif


----------



## sectorxf (18 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank you my friend


----------



## احمد1970 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (28 ديسمبر 2007)

_اللهم لك الحمد ملء السماوات والأرض
وملء ماشئت من خلق بعد_


----------



## أحمد ضوي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ الفاضل نزلت الملفات ونزلت ملف التشغيل مجانا بالفعل ولكن عند التشغيل لم يعمل سوى الملف الأول كفيديو والباقي صوت فقط 
فهل من دعم حول هذا الأمر


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير
جزاك الله ألف خير
جزاك الله ألف خير
جزاك الله ألف خير
جزاك الله ألف خير
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهلال (31 ديسمبر 2007)

كتر خيرك أخوي ...


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## koko mata (5 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وتقبل الله طاعتكم


----------



## meee (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ...

شكرا ً على الموضوع

ـــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــ


----------



## الفارسة (12 يناير 2008)

يسلموووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (15 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## raheek (17 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## تدمرية (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
*جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الجنة *
*كنت محتاجة لهذا الموضوع جداااااااااا*


----------



## engelsaleh (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Aly Hamdy Hassan (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelsaleh (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

جزاك الله خير و غفر لوالديك و جعل ما قدمت علما ينتفع به الى يوم الدين يبقى في موازين حسناتك


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 فبراير 2008)

أخويkingsize آمل التفضل بإعادة تحديث تحميل الملفات لأن الصلاحية انتهت


----------



## mortaljax (9 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر على هذه الشروحات القيمة
لا توجد أي مشاكل بالنسبة لهذه الملفات
و لكن ألا توجد بقية ؟
هل هذه الشروحات تغطي البرنامج بالكامل؟​


----------



## EHABZAKARIA (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا م/ مصطفى علام


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (13 فبراير 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم سليمان (16 فبراير 2008)

شكراجزيلا والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.اسماءمحمد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## كنيزة لطفي (27 فبراير 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سبتي عبد الغني (1 مارس 2008)

*طلب دخول*

السلام عليكم 

اريد تحميل دليل بريمفيرا و ام اس بروجيكت

و جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (7 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و كتبها الله سبحانه في سجل حسناتك.


----------



## ابو اثير (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (7 مارس 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
يا اخي انا مش باعرف انزل البرنامج 
يا اخي اذا تفضلت تنزلها ملف مضغوط 
و جزاك الله كل خير 
و عز الله بك اخوانك


----------



## احمد جلال جعفر (13 مارس 2008)

عاجز عن الشكر ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ليث التميمي (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور و ما قصرت نسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور والله يجعله في ميزان اعمالك..
جــــــــــــــــــــــــاري التحميل...


----------



## وسام صيام (18 مارس 2008)

أحمد ضوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ الفاضل نزلت الملفات ونزلت ملف التشغيل مجانا بالفعل ولكن عند التشغيل لم يعمل سوى الملف الأول كفيديو والباقي صوت فقط
> فهل من دعم حول هذا الأمر


 
السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي على هذه المشاركة 

ولكن لدي نفس مشكلة الاخ الكريم، نرجو المساعدة


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حميدوووو (27 مارس 2008)

merci beaucoup mon frere djazaka ellahou kheir


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (3 أبريل 2008)

اخواني 
فعلت كل ما طلب من تنزيل الملف الخاص بالروابط ثم انزالها ومحاوله تشغيلها باي برنامج ولما لم استطع قمت بانزال برنامج vlc media player يعني اني اتبعت التعليمات تماما كما اخبرتم سابقا وعل الرغم من هذا لا تعمل الملفات
سواء صوت او صوره لا تعمل مطلقا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (5 أبريل 2008)

اولا :- جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ولكن الروابط مش شغالة ياريت لو تكومت لو رفعتها مرة اخرى على موقع اخر حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع و اخيرا :- ادعوا لك بالتوفيق و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## سامى انوار (9 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا وجهد مشكور ,جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس مصطفى وجعلك سباق دائما للخير ونفعبا الله به وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامى انوار (9 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا وجهد مشكور ,جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس مصطفى وجعلك سباق دائما للخير ونفعنا الله به وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامى انوار (9 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا وجهد مشكور ,جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس مصطفى وجعلك سباق دائما للخير ونفعنا الله به وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رسول الفهد (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ashourleb (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## اى اند سى (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وكان لك فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكن.... رغم ردود الكثير من الأخوة عن عدم فاعلية الرابط , لم نجد حل حتى الأن
حاولت اكثر من مرة وعندما امكننى الدخول للموقع للتحميل طلب من كلمة مرور وكلمة سر؟؟؟!!!
ارجو افادتى .... وارجو ايجاد حل بتحميله على موقع اخر حتى تعم الفائدة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.amani (16 أبريل 2008)

كيف انزل الملف من الوقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاءع (16 أبريل 2008)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## منصور العبيدي (14 مايو 2008)

ارجوا الاجابة على هذا الاستبيان
- ارجوا ترتيب المخاطر التي تواجه مشاريع البناء والتشييد وذلك حسب احتمال حدوثها والأثر الناتج عنها .
الاحتمال :- احتمال حدوث المخاطرة ( منخفض , متوسط , عالي ) .​الأثر:- اثر هذه المخاطر على الزمن والتكلفة والجودة ( منخفض , متوسط , عالي ) .​a- زمن تنفيذ المشروع ( المشروع يتجاوز الزمن المحدد له ) .
b- تكلفة تنفيذ المشروع ( المشروع يتجاوز التكلفة المحددة له ) .
c- جودة تنفيذ المشروع ( ناتج المشروع لا يتطابق مع المواصفات المطلوبة ) 

​تعريف المخاطر​
احتمال حدوث المخاطر​

اثر المخاطر​

منخفض​متوسط​عالي​منخفض​متوسط​عالي​عدم وجود شركات و تشاركيات قادرة​​​​​​​​عدم وجود المواد الخام ​​​​​​​​ارتفاع أسعار مواد الخام ( اسمنت , حديد )​​​​​​​​قلة الخبرة لدى مقاولى الباطن​​​​​​​​عدم القدرة على إتمام المشروع في وقته المحدد​​​​​​​​تجاوز كلفة المشروع​​​​​​​​تأخير شهادات الدفع​​​​​​​​تناثر مناطق العمل في المشروع الواحد​​​​​​​​ظروف الموقع والعوامل الخارجية مثل البعد عن العمران أو ضيق مكان الموقع​​​​​​​​​
​تعريف المخاطر​
احتمال حدوث المخاطر​

اثر المخاطر​

منخفض​متوسط​عالي​منخفض​متوسط​عالي​التأخير الناتج عن المالك في الأمور المالية​(التأخير في دفع المستحقات المالية )​​​​​​​القصور في اولويات المشروع​​​​​​​​تغيير اولويات مالك المشروع​​​​​​​​تغيير المواصفات الفنية أثناء فترة تنفيذ المشروع​​​​​​​تغيير التقنية المستخدمة أثناء تنفيذ المشروع​​​​​​​​​عدم توفر التكنلوجيا الحديثة في التنفيذ​​​​​​​​عدم إعداد التخطيط الكافي والملائم للمشروع​​​​​​​​ضعف العلاقات والتنسيق بين الجهات المعنية​​​​​​​المركزية في اتخاذ القرارات​​​​​​​​​​الاعتماد على الفرضيات دون الحقائق​​​​​​​​تذبذب أسعار صرف العملات​​​​​​​​منع تحويل العملة​​​​​​​​
​تعريف المخاطر​
احتمال حدوث المخاطر​

اثر المخاطر​

منخفض​متوسط​عالي​منخفض​متوسط​عالي​تأخير البت في قضايا العمال​​​​​​​​زيادة أجور الايدى العاملة​​​​​​​​العوامل السياسية​​​​​​​​تعديلات البيئة القانونية والتشريعية بالتسعير والضرائب​​​​​​​المصادرة والتأميم​​​​​​​​​​العوائق الطبيعية​​​​​​​​تقلب المناخ مثل العواصف الرملية او الترابية أو الرطوبة​​​​​​​العوامل الجوية التي لا يمكن العمل فيها كالأمطار مثلا​​​​​​​العوامل القهرية مثل الزلازل والفيضانات ​​​​​​​​

​​​​


----------



## مهندس مارك (23 مايو 2008)

مجهود عظيم وربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## ولف (11 يونيو 2008)

Teşekkürler 
Thanks 
شكرا


----------



## عبدالله العقاد (17 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد بدرى احمد (18 يوليو 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التحميل
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​





​


----------



## كاك (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## nano2004 (30 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## format82 (10 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليك 
اذا سمحت الظروف ارجو رفع الملفات في موقع آخر لان الموقع محجوب لدينا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى ،،،،،،،،،،،،،، بالتوفيق
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosodeep (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
لكن حملت أول رابطين و الثالث و الرابع عم يفصل بعد ميحمل شوي
إلي بيعرف الحل ياريت يرديلي جواب
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس سنة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ناصح (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## mhindawi (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يأخذ بيدك وإلى الأمام


----------



## mhindawi (5 نوفمبر 2008)

لكن الرابط الأول غير فعال


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ورزقك علما نافعا


----------



## م.عبد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور مهندس مصطفى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hajar777 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

I want to thank you for the documentation for MS Project , it's very interesting to know it. especialy for engeener


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الجنة


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## OMAR EL_OMARI (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة جميعا
برنامج Ms2003 Project بحملة لكن لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة للضرورة القصوى
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## OMAR EL_OMARI (13 ديسمبر 2008)

خوة جميعا
برنامج Ms2003 Project بحملة لكن لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة للضرورة القصوى
ولكم كل الشكر:16:


----------



## العبقرية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى الكريم لكن واضح ان العمرة طولت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا ايه النظام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## OMAR EL_OMARI (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ايا منهم ارسال *برنامج Ms2003 Project لي للضرورة القصوى على 
AFALCON12*********** 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اعزائي
*


----------



## OMAR EL_OMARI (16 ديسمبر 2008)

وأرسالة على ياهو massenger باسم afalcon12


----------



## alaa el-sherif (3 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (2 فبراير 2009)

شكر لك ... جهد مشكور .


----------



## ZOF (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aassaker (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الجنة 
كنت محتاجة لهذا الموضوع جداااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_datatech (17 أبريل 2009)

قال رسول الله ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) 
" خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه " 
صدق رسول الله


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

مش عارفه انزل الملفات بالرغم اني عملت اشتراك


----------



## attia3322 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل برجاء الأفاده
م/محمد عطيه


----------



## بكر عطية (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اخوكم المهندس بكر بحاجة الى شرح عن برنامج primavera في ادارة المشاريع وشكرا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 فبراير 2010)

بكر عطية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا اخوكم المهندس بكر بحاجة الى شرح عن برنامج primavera في ادارة المشاريع وشكرا



*السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لدى كتاب يشرح primavera ولكن لا أستطيع تحميله لأنه ليس لدي 100 مشاركة
أعطني الإيميل الخاص بك وسوف ارسله لك أن شاء الله عز وجل​*


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوتي الأعزاء
أنا بحاجة الى شرح برنامج ms project
ولكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو التحميل من جديد ولكم الشكر والأجر


----------



## ثائرة (16 مايو 2010)

الرابط لايفتح ارجو المساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي الريمي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_تم تثبيت الموضوع واعادة الغاء التثبيت بعد التاكد من عدم تفعيل الروابط يرجي التحديث وتنزيل رابط برنامج التشغيل من المهندس مصطفي ...مع الشكر لكل المشاركين بمشاركات فعالة._


----------



## أيمن فخرى (2 ديسمبر 2010)

* يرجي التحديث وتنزيل رابط برنامج التشغيل من المهندس مصطفي ...مع الشكر لكل المشاركين بمشاركات فعالة.*


----------



## طارق مصطف (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## SOMA KOKO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اه خير اخي


----------



## king2 (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة اللة وبركاتة واما بعد السلام فجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء اخواني المهندسين العرب علئ معلوماتكم القيمة


----------



## mohamedali95 (25 فبراير 2011)

نرجو اعادة تنزيل الروابط مرة اخري


----------



## plcwannabe (26 فبراير 2011)

al salam alikom

im looking for project management ( completed project) for commercial building applied through microsoft project management to use as guid for my coming project, project must including design and supervising stages

thanks in advance​


----------



## nerjo (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل / kingsize المحترم
شكرا على تقديمك ولكني وللأسف الشديد لم أتمكن من تحميل الدروس
فارجو المساعدة وقد قمت يتحميل برنامج V L C media player
مع وافر الامتنان ...


----------



## salemhyd (8 مايو 2011)

الروابط غير موجودة الرجاء اعادة التحميل وشكر


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

ارجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## anosa89 (8 يونيو 2011)

مفيد ولكن الملفات محذوفة ...


----------



## metwaly66 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب اجزه عنا كل خير


----------



## dj_yoy_me (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الملفات حذفت
ارجو اعادة التحميل
ليبقى اجرك ثابت
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## آغاميلاد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم ونسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## معتصم شقرة (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م أبو الوليد (16 مارس 2016)

إعادة التحميل بعد إذنك. الروابط لا تعمل


----------

